# Pt 4000 bulb death warning signs



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I've managed to wear out my bulb, with the help of my family and friends, of course, and I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced the symptoms I am. First the replace lamp sign appeared, and disappeared. Now it doesn't go away, and the PJ turns itself off after 10 minutes or so of use. I'm a little worried, but do understand that the lamp is worn out. I just don't want anything to be wrong with the actual unit. 

Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is not common for projectors to shut off due to a worn out lamp, but I could certainly think it is possible. You know the lamp is worn out. The only way at this point to know if there is some other problem is to swap the lamp.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Take a note of your hours (if you wish to know total useage) and re-set your timer to zero..
That should get rid of the warning notice and may stop the shutdown problem..


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Some lamps will run long beyond their expected life and just get dimmer. Some will just eventually fail. Some will fail violently and explode leaving shards of glass and reflective material all over the inside of the set. The reason that manufacturers put timers and warning lamps is to let you know that the lamp needs to be changed. I would only reset as a test, and replace the lamp sooner rather than later.


----------



## jeantyou (May 9, 2012)

Prof. said:


> Take a note of your hours (if you wish to know total useage) and re-set your timer to zero..
> That should get rid of the warning notice and may stop the shutdown problem..


yeah ,yhen you can caculate the exact time .


light bulbs


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree. I'm going to do the reset, make sure things are operating ok, and let her rest until I can get a lamp. Any suggestions on a reliable vendor? Can be US or Canada


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess it helps to read the manual once in a while...says in there that when the lamp timer reaches 2000 hours, the machine will go into standby after 10 minutes of use. I reset the timer, put the lamp in Eco-mode, and am limiting use until I can get a new one. 

Slightly new question now...any opinions on Eco mode with a new lamp? I know it will be less lumens, but I have a completely light-controlled room. I'm hesitant to do it because the salesman who sold me the unit warned against Eco. He said something about power spikes at the on and off cycles...? Actually reducing lamp life instead of prolonging it? I'm not sure what to think. Anyone have an opinion or experience?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What does eco mode do?


----------

